# Seagull SA6, $300. Waterloo



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Seagull (Godin) sa6 Guitar with Godin case | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Amazing deal. Wish I could grab it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Same here.


----------

